

Ask HN:  Where did the anti-VC vibe go? - iamelgringo

a couple of years ago, there was a big NoVC vibe around here that came to a head when DHH spoke at Startup School 2007.  I was reading a link on AVC from here today, and it occurred to me that the NoVC vibe seems to have disappeared.<p>Any thoughts?
======
maxdemarzi
I think the anti-vc crowd became the pro-lean startup and pro-angel/super
angel crowd. It makes sense... get something done (aka traction), then ask for
a bit of cash, if you need more cash (or are in a land grab situation) then
think about VCs, otherwise just grow organically.

------
voidfiles
VC's got better at helping, not just giving money.

